# The Salad Dressing Component



## jw (Jan 15, 2022)

A dressing can make or break a good salad. I would like to share with you what is undoubtedly the greatest salad dressing of all time, I will demonstrate this with a few pictures and comments.

Take for example, this new approach to the _taco_ salad. One begins with his favorite non-GMO, humanely-raised, grassfed & finished, free-range tortilla chips.


----------



## jw (Jan 15, 2022)

The next step is get one's favorite earth-based, never hormone-using, gluten-free cow (which has never had cages in them, btw), as well as some guilt-free ranch style beans, and stack them on the next layer.


----------



## jw (Jan 15, 2022)

This next crucial step involves the layering of crunchy water, found in toxin-free streams of Pure Creek Inc. in which never an animal has passed, nor drank, and only comes from the source.


----------



## jw (Jan 15, 2022)

And, finally -this cannot be gainsaid or down-played- to crown this healthy meal, one must top the aforementioned delicious healthness with the greatest salad dressing of all time.





Rubber-free, nongaslit, Fauci disapproved Rotel & Velveeta.


----------



## jw (Jan 15, 2022)

You're welcome.


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 15, 2022)

jw said:


> And, finally -this cannot be gainsaid or down-played- to crown this healthy meal, one must top the aforementioned delicious healthness with the greatest salad dressing of all time.
> 
> View attachment 8790
> 
> Rubber-free, nongaslit, Fauci disapproved Rotel & Velveeta.


That cheese close to the edge there is giving me anxiety!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 15, 2022)

Hey! A while back you said you'd share your good salsa recipe...


----------



## jw (Jan 15, 2022)

Claudiu said:


> Hey! A while back you said you'd share your good salsa recipe...


I'll PM ya.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jan 15, 2022)

jw said:


> crunchy water


Now *that* is a secret ingredient, to be sure!

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Taylor (Jan 15, 2022)

I always heard that if my food is green it is spoiled and must be tossed out.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2022)

jw said:


> crunchy water,


Looks like the poor boy is having to eat weeds. I hate going to reastaurants and ordering a salad, and ending up with a plate of weeds. I may eat things that eat weeds, but I do like an intermediary.


----------

